# Curly Lashes+False Lashes=Disaster!! HELP



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 14, 2009)

I have naturally curly eyelashes and would like to once in a while wear a pair of falsies over them. However my lashes are bucking broncos and refuse to give way.

Anyone wanna be a hero and tell me how it's done?
Cause I know it's possible.


----------



## dietcokeg (Dec 14, 2009)

thats an easy problem 2 fix - eye curler and mascara will be ur best friends on this one. id love 2 have reallly curly lashes i think it woul make the falsies look alot nicer - but thats just me! i knw ur thinking ur lashes are already curly and y the hell u need a curler but just try it and then put a coat of mascara over ur lashes. and then just keep practising applying the lashes! it should be a problem. u should post a picture up with the lashes on - id love 2 see!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 14, 2009)

Do I use the curler upside down or....?


----------



## dietcokeg (Dec 14, 2009)

no i wouldnt say that would matter - just use the right side up it whould work!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks I'll try it!


----------



## DigitalRain (Dec 14, 2009)

I have super curly short lashes that makes placing lashes impossible, so I understand your pain.

I do what you mentioned earlier. I use an eyelash curler upside down to release the curl of my lashes and so I can place the lash strip at the base of my lashes. Its works great and it keeps your curly lashes from pushing away the falsies.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 17, 2009)

Does curling your lashes often make your lashes more fragile? More fallout than usual?


----------



## DigitalRain (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't use falsies often, so I don't have to use my curler much. I have heard of some ladies who ended up with sparse lashes from wearing falsies daily.


----------



## ShauntyXD (Dec 17, 2009)

The same thing happens to me when I try to put on falsies, but somehow i manage. Thank god for clear glue. Since my lashes are curled nicely already I could never justify getting a lash curler. But maybe I'll try it out 'cos I love false eyelashes nonetheless.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Does curling your lashes often make your lashes more fragile? More fallout than usual?_

 
I heard it makes them stronger of all things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I'd imagine the stresses of lash glue and pulling and putting on the falsies would also make your lashes weaker.


----------



## gigiopolis (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Does curling your lashes often make your lashes more fragile? More fallout than usual?_

 
I've curled my lashes practically every day for the past 2 years. I'd say they're still fine!

Maybe Koren's video will help you out?

YouTube - Relaxing Curly Lashes


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_I've curled my lashes practically every day for the past 2 years. I'd say they're still fine!

Maybe Koren's video will help you out?

YouTube - Relaxing Curly Lashes_

 
Yea, seen that one he did. Tried it out, no luck.


----------



## zingwhel (Feb 22, 2010)

I have curly lashes too. I would suggest applying the lashes underneath the lash line instead of on top. (on the water line). This works for me and it looks really natural even if you go with a slightly longer length.


----------



## MrsGooch (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zingwhel* 

 
_I have curly lashes too. I would suggest applying the lashes underneath the lash line instead of on top. (on the water line). This works for me and it looks really natural even if you go with a slightly longer length._

 
This is what I have to do, too....my lashes are SUPER SUPER SUPER curly and there is no way I can get them on top of my water line....so what I do apply corner lashes underneath. (I also have small eyes, so anything more than a corner lash is too much for my eyes). Ive found that you really have to make sure the glue is super tacky before you apply them...otherwise, its glue in your eye and/or they won't stick.

Goodluck!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 23, 2010)

^Omg this thread is awesome. I too have super curly eyelashes and have had trouble applying falsies. I'm definitely going to try some of these tips. The eye lash curler one might solve another one of my problems which is applying liquid eye liner... It always ends up in my lashes because of the curl.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 23, 2010)

I agree great post. I blame me horrid application of liner on my curly lashes.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zingwhel* 

 
_I have curly lashes too. I would suggest applying the lashes underneath the lash line instead of on top. (on the water line). This works for me and it looks really natural even if you go with a slightly longer length._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsGooch* 

 
_This is what I have to do, too....my lashes are  SUPER SUPER SUPER curly and there is no way I can get them on top of my  water line....so what I do apply corner lashes underneath. (I also have  small eyes, so anything more than a corner lash is too much for my  eyes). Ive found that you really have to make sure the glue is super  tacky before you apply them...otherwise, its glue in your eye and/or  they won't stick.

Goodluck!_

 
OMGWHAT!?! I can't even grasp...OMG!

You can get it on your top waterline? 

*sits down*


----------



## Ange1 (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_OMGWHAT!?! I can't even grasp...OMG!

You can get it on your top waterline? 

*sits down*




_

 





 yeah, how?


----------



## Ange1 (Feb 27, 2010)

This girl did it in this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pw9t...  6&feature=iv

Wow. Is this safe? Any MA professionals that can answer this?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ange1* 

 
_Wow. Is this safe? Any MA professionals that can answer this?_

 
Precisely, I think I hear ppl saying not to get this in your eye ever. Is it safe to do?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 7, 2010)

Also how long would the glue last? I'd think fluids would naturally retard the tackiness. 

And then removing them? Is there any "ow"- factor?


----------



## MrsGooch (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Precisely, I think I hear ppl saying not to get this in your eye ever. Is it safe to do?_

 
I've never had a problem with it....as long as I know the glue is tacky enough....and its closer to the base of the lash line and not the actual water line...


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 12, 2010)

Thankie! If one of you ever decides to do a tutorial on doing your lashes like that on youtube or Specktra post a link in here!


----------

